# Just a test.



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know I've been quiet lately but??????? I went to post something on the open forum with Bruce and got a message that a mod needed to approve my post. Made this post to see if it was a fluke or something was up. :blush:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nope! No problems musta just been me. Hehehe


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That can happen when the spam filter thinks you've got too much commercialized words in your post. It can be oddly sensitive sometimes.

Phil


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

They don't trust you anymore.....


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

All guest forums are moderated. It keeps the guest from getting overloaded with questions and also keeps out the silly ones (How do I microwave canned cream corn etc).


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Well gee, Nicko. Just how _do _you microwave a can of creamed corn? :lol:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Laugh if you will my good friend but I have seen it all running the place for ten years.

We once had someone ask how to microwave popcorn. Names were hidden to protect the innocent.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, I would imagine... very carefully! That metal gets a wee warm in the microwave!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If the instructions don't start with "Open the can," then I want to be very very far away.

Phil


----------



## anotherposter (May 1, 2009)

LOL ... this thread was fun to read...
cheers ..you people are awesome...


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

you guys are toooooooo funny!!!!:roll: Along the line of questions..... I once had a cook ask what ingredients were in honey butter?:smiles:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Y'all know we're always stressing to posters, especially newbie cooks, that there's no such thing as a dumb question. 

But sometimes........:crazy:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

like the mom who sat and watched me make applesauce then wanted the recipe......

that would be peel and core apples, put in pot/cover, turn on heat, cook until mush.....

which part did she miss?


----------



## anotherposter (May 1, 2009)

Umm...no idea...u say..


----------

